# El Natural #3



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is a small tank for my daughter.

It's using the "Aquatic Gardens Deluxe Plastic Aquarium". The size is 8" L X 11.5" W X 8" H so it's about 2+ gallons.

Taken the lid off, and made my own from plexiglass. Drilled four holes and placed nylons screws. This is to stop the cover from sliding off.

Using the perfecto hood for the 2.5 gallon tank and bought the marineland CFL 10W. Great bulb and at 5500K. Should be limited issues with algae. On timer for 12hours. This is the same lighting setup as my son's 2.5gallon betta.

Same soil as the other two.
All the plants are from the other 2 tanks.
Pennywort, hornwort, duckweed, riccia....

There is a plant on the right, looks like a very fine plant, almost a minature anacharis or giant java moss. If somebody can identify that would be great.

There are two snails in there.
Will be putting fish in next weekend.


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

Cool What fish?


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

We got a dwarf Gourami. He quite orange/red.
Have a little of a smell problem right now.
Am was .25ppm. Not a big deal but I changed the water anyway.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Here is a picture of the tank with the fish.
Changing the water everyday since it's getting about 0.5ppm of ammonia in 24hours


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

fishy cute! The tank looks better now its not cloudy! Im thinking about setting up one of my 2 1\2G tanks up as an NPT...Im thinking the one with a lot of plants.....I might put a small soil layer in the other one though.....how do you like the dwarf gourmi...Im looking at getting another one (Ive had some before...but kinda of forgot how they got along with fish......)My mom is looking at a red and blue one...Do you think he could live in my 10G with 2 betta girls and some small fish and small bottom dwellers?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a nice setup. The plants seem to have taken hold quite well and they provide a great playground for the gourami.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

The Gourami seems very social. Likes looking at people.
Seems to be a big pooper though in comparison to a Betta.
I don't know if this tank is really the right size for him
I may add some of my less red Red Cherry Shrimps.
He does like sucking the gravel though.

Not much experience with female bettas. Had one, she acted like a male and was very aggressive. She died quickly when I first setup my 20g-long.

The plants I'm using are standard for my other 2 setups: Anacharis, Coontail and duckweed.
Java ferns like the setup too. I took a plantlet from the other 2.5g and it's doing great. Small and green

Hornworst isn't too thrilled with ammonia and some of it died. Saw this in the 20g-long too.
I trim every two weeks on the 20g-long so I'll bring some over.
Same soil too.


I've noticed that the bacteria is more active lately as it is breaking down the fish waste (maybe the snails too).


----------

